# Forum Argomenti di discussione Diritto Societario  Calcolo valore quote srl

## cupertinoetneo

Salve a tutti, mi complimento per il forum. 
Sono socio al 10% di una Srl, vorrei vendere parte delle mie quote, la società ha un prestito con crias. Come devo calcolare il valore delle mie quote? Avendo un prestito con la crias è vero che sarei in pratica debitore con essa è quindi dovrei calcolare anche la parte di debito con essa. Almo. E to la società non ha prodotto utili,ed è andata avanti tramite conferimenti dei soci come finanziamenti infruttiferi 
Mi date una dritta sul da farsi? Grazie

----------


## Roberto72

> Salve a tutti, mi complimento per il forum. 
> Sono socio al 10% di una Srl, vorrei vendere parte delle mie quote, la società ha un prestito con crias. Come devo calcolare il valore delle mie quote? Avendo un prestito con la crias è vero che sarei in pratica debitore con essa è quindi dovrei calcolare anche la parte di debito con essa. Almo. E to la società non ha prodotto utili,ed è andata avanti tramite conferimenti dei soci come finanziamenti infruttiferi 
> Mi date una dritta sul da farsi? Grazie

  La società e debitrice non certo un socio (a meno che non abbia rilasciato garanzie personali).
Il valore della quota dipende da molti fattori anche indipendenti dall'andamento della società degli ultimi esercizi (potrebbe infatti possedere cespiti con plusvalori latenti, oppure possedere brevetti oppure altro che, in prospettiva, genererà profitto. 
Ovviamente, se la società non ha nulla di tutto ciò, il valore della quota è la semplice frazione del patrimonio netto.
Per quanto invece riguarda il finanziamento infruttifero quello è comunque un credito che spetta al socio.

----------


## cupertinoetneo

Quindi andrebbe preso l'ultimo bilancio e da li vedere cosa?

----------


## Roberto72

> Quindi andrebbe preso l'ultimo bilancio e da li vedere cosa?

  Da li lo porti a vedere ad un consulente che ti può dire, sulla base delle informazioni che gli fornisci, la società vale X o vale Y o bisogna approfondire per vedere se vale Z.
E comunque il valore della quota, come sempre, è quello a cui riesci a venderla.

----------


## cupertinoetneo

Molte grazie, ovviamente in trattativa privata le posso vendere a quanto voglio.

----------


## Roberto72

> Molte grazie, ovviamente in trattativa privata le posso vendere a quanto voglio.

  Una volta fissato il prezzo, se questo è maggiore del costo di sottoscrizione, valuta l'eventuale convenienza di far periziare il valore della quota da vendere (ma questo te lo verifica il consulente a cui ti rivolgerai).

----------

